# Xcom - Enemy Within - Paar Fragen



## sammeln (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich zocke grade wie blöd Xcom mit dem neuen Addon auf normal, nachdem ich das Urspiel einmal auf leicht durch hatte und bin grundsätzlich sehr gefesselt und begeistert. 
Aber ich habe einige Fragen, von denen ich mir erhoffe hier die Antworten darauf zu finden:




Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Truppentransporterflüge/Landungen generell auszublenden? Ich brauche das nicht zum hundertsten Male zu sehen, habe aber auch keine Lust JEDES MAL schnell die ESC-Taste zu drücken.
Ich habe das Game auf meiner SSD liegen und seit ich das Addon drauf habe, dauert es trotzdem etwa ~10Sek. bis ein Spielstand angelegt ist (Nicht Quicksave, sondern der richtige Spielstand). Mit dem Urspiel alleine ging das in einer halben Sekunde. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte und ob man das beschleunigen kann?
Weiß jemand warum die Mecs keine Türen öffnen können? Die können anscheinend nur durchstürmen und sie einrennen. Aber leise öffnen ist ihnen nicht möglich.
Warum können Mecs keine Deckung nutzen? Oder warum wird diese nicht angezeigt? Kriegen die dafür später wenigstens noch einen Schutzschirm oder etwas ähnliches zum Ausgleich?
Warum können Mecs nicht um die Ecke schießen? Also sich vorbeugen, wie das die normalen Teamitglieder machen können.
Warum kann ein Teammitglied, das auf dem Dach sitzt (Sniper), verdammt noch mal nicht die Aliens beschießen, die direkt unter ihm auf der Straße (Nicht im Haus) stehen? 
Herr *PeterBathge* hat erwähnt, wie viele tolle neue Karten das Addon bringen würde. Ich spiele nun schon etwa 30 Stunden und ich muss allerdings sagen, die neuen Karten halten sich stark in Grenzen, oder habe ich einfach Pech gehabt und es kommen später im Spiel doch noch einige? (Edit: Es sind wirklich immer noch viel zu wenige)
Gibt es gute Mods für das Spiel?
Ich habe beobachtet, dass die Gegner sich an die eigene Stärke anpassen. Geht das immer wenn man etwas neues erforscht hat (meine Vermutung), oder gibt es auch noch eine Zeitgrenze? Bislang habe ich eher das Gefühl, wenn man sich nicht weiterentwickelt, dass die Aliens auch immer auf einem moderaten Level bleiben.
Zu Frage 11 zum Beispiel: Sobald ich den neuen Abfangjäger bauen kann, brauche ich ihn ab dann auch zwingend, um noch erfolgreich ein Ufo abschießen zu können: Wenn ich ihn aber nicht erforsche, kann ich dauerhaft mit den normalen Fliegern arbeiten. Macht es unter dieser Prämisse nicht Sinn, bestimmte Teile gar nicht erst zu erforschen?


So, das wars fürs Erste.  Mehr Fragen kommen vielleicht noch. Danke im Voraus für die Mühe.


----------



## sammeln (3. Januar 2014)

Hmm irgendwie scheint niemand Lust zu haben meine Fragen zu beantworten, Schade.

Ein paar haben sich bereits erledigt, ich habe den ersten Beitrag entsprechend bearbeitet.
Allerdings habe ich das Spiel jetzt im Schwierigkeitsgrad Klassisch versucht und es macht leider so keinen Spaß. Die Gegner treffen immer meine armen kleinen Soldaten fast nie, und wenn sie mal treffen dann machen sie oft nur 1-2 Schaden. Die Dünnen Männer schießen gefühlte 90% durch eine volle Deckung 7+ Schaden unkritisch, was meist zu einem Tod meiner Soldaten führt.
So kann man das Spiel nur durch speichern/laden cheaten gewinnen was aber auf Dauer keinen Spaß macht.
Außerdem ist das Forschen und bauen nochmal langsamer, trotzdem bekommt man es schnell mit Schweren Schwebern + Dünnen Männern und den Tarnviechern zu tun. Außerdem ist es nicht zu vermeiden, dass man mehrere Länder verliert, weil bis man ein SatKontrollzentrum bauen kann (10 Techniker), dann dauert das 28 Tage plus 10 Tage für die Satelliten, keine Chance - bis dahin sind mehrere Länder schon längst rot.
Es fehlt einfach ein Schwierigkeitsgrad dazwischen.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Januar 2014)

sammeln schrieb:


> 3. Weiß jemand warum die Mecs keine Türen öffnen können? Die können anscheinend nur durchstürmen und sie einrennen. Aber leise öffnen ist ihnen nicht möglich.
> 4. Warum können Mecs keine Deckung nutzen? Oder warum wird diese nicht angezeigt? Kriegen die dafür später wenigstens noch einen Schutzschirm oder etwas ähnliches zum Ausgleich?
> 5. Warum können Mecs nicht um die Ecke schießen? Also sich vorbeugen, wie das die normalen Teamitglieder machen können.



Mechs sind schwere Kampfpanzer, die viel Schaden einstecken, aber nicht so variabel einsetzbar sind wie normale Soldaten. Das ist schlicht Teil des Spieldesigns, damit du einen Grund dafür hast, auch weiterhin stinknormale Truppen neben deinen Superkämpfern einzusetzen. Zudem ergibt es rein von der Logik her Sinn, dass ein Typ mit riesigen metallenen Wurstfingern nicht leise Türen öffnen kann oder seinen drei Meter hohen Metallkörper hinter hüfthohen Mauern verbergen kann 
Was den Schutzschild betrifft: Heavys, die du in Mechs verwandelst, absorbieren eine gewisse Menge an Schaden durch einen Schutzschild.



> 7.Herr *PeterBathge* hat erwähnt, wie viele tolle neue Karten das Addon bringen würde. Ich spiele nun schon etwa 30 Stunden und ich muss allerdings sagen, die neuen Karten halten sich stark in Grenzen, oder habe ich einfach Pech gehabt und es kommen später im Spiel doch noch einige? (Edit: Es sind wirklich immer noch viel zu wenige)


Die Kartenauswahl ist zufallsabhängig, in dem Fall hast du wohl einfach Pech gehabt. Es gibt wirklich eine Menge neuer Karten und ich bin nicht der einzige, der das sagt 



> 8. Gibt es gute Mods für das Spiel?



XCOM Enemy Unknown Nexus - mods and community



> 9. Ich habe beobachtet, dass die Gegner sich an die eigene Stärke anpassen. Geht das immer wenn man etwas neues erforscht hat (meine Vermutung), oder gibt es auch noch eine Zeitgrenze? Bislang habe ich eher das Gefühl, wenn man sich nicht weiterentwickelt, dass die Aliens auch immer auf einem moderaten Level bleiben.


Du hast mit deiner Vermutung Recht.



> 10. Zu Frage 11 zum Beispiel: Sobald ich den neuen Abfangjäger bauen kann, brauche ich ihn ab dann auch zwingend, um noch erfolgreich ein Ufo abschießen zu können: Wenn ich ihn aber nicht erforsche, kann ich dauerhaft mit den normalen Fliegern arbeiten. Macht es unter dieser Prämisse nicht Sinn, bestimmte Teile gar nicht erst zu erforschen?


Wenn du in der Story voranschreitest, werden die Gegner ebenfalls stärker, unabhängig davon, was du erforscht hast. Ergo kommst du mit dieser Strategie nicht weit, wenn du das Spiel abschließen möchtest 



> Ein paar haben sich bereits erledigt, ich habe den ersten Beitrag entsprechend bearbeitet.
> Allerdings habe ich das Spiel jetzt im Schwierigkeitsgrad Klassisch  versucht und es macht leider so keinen Spaß. Die Gegner treffen immer  meine armen kleinen Soldaten fast nie, und wenn sie mal treffen dann  machen sie oft nur 1-2 Schaden. Die Dünnen Männer schießen gefühlte 90%  durch eine volle Deckung 7+ Schaden unkritisch, was meist zu einem Tod  meiner Soldaten führt.
> So kann man das Spiel nur durch speichern/laden cheaten gewinnen was aber auf Dauer keinen Spaß macht.
> Außerdem ist das Forschen und bauen nochmal langsamer, trotzdem bekommt  man es schnell mit Schweren Schwebern + Dünnen Männern und den  Tarnviechern zu tun. Außerdem ist es nicht zu vermeiden, dass man  mehrere Länder verliert, weil bis man ein SatKontrollzentrum bauen kann  (10 Techniker), dann dauert das 28 Tage plus 10 Tage für die Satelliten,  keine Chance - bis dahin sind mehrere Länder schon längst rot.
> ...


Tja, so unterschiedlich kann man es sehen. Ich hatte auf Klassisch jede Menge Spaß und habe nur ein einziges Land verloren. Also keine Sorge, es ist auf jeden Fall schaffbar, auch wenn der Anfang zweifellos brutal ist. Wenn du Probleme hast, spiel eben auf Normal - ich finde, die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind sehr gut ausbalanciert. Lediglich zum Ende hin wird es stets etwas zu einfach.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe über die Feiertage "XCOM" auch nochmal mit dem Addon auf "klassisch" durchgespielt und dabei auch nur ein einziges Land verloren. Es ist wirklich nicht sehr schwer, wenn man einmal die Spielmechanik durchschaut hat und seine Strategie entsprechend danach ausrichtet.

Es ist imho immens wichtig, dass man sofort zu Beginn ein weiteres Satellitenkontrollzentrum (SKZ) in Auftrag gibt, idealerweise neben dem ersten, um vom Verbundbonus zu profitieren. Zusätzlich bestellt man gleich weitere Satelliten in der Werkstatt. Wenn die ersten Entführungen stattfinden, ist es wichtig, die Länder auszuwählen, die entweder Geld, oder Ingenieure als Belohnung anbieten.
Geld erklärt sich von selbst, die Ingenieure sind wichtig, um a) Produktionskosten zu senken und b) die Mindestanforderungen für bestimmte Projekte, wie z. B. weitere SKZ, oder später Nexii, zu erfüllen.

Forscher kann man zu Beginn erst einmal vernachlässigen, neue Rekruten sind meistens völlig überflüssig - es kann jedoch aus strategischen Gründen erforderlich sein, genau eine solche Mission anzunehmen, da ansonsten der ganze Kontinent in Panik abdriftet - immer die Paniklevels im Lagezentrum im Auge behalten.

Bei der Forschung sollte man zu Beginn darauf abzielen, so schnell wie möglich den "Alien-Nav-Computer" zu erforschen (dazu muss erst ein intakter Computer aus einem UFO geborgen werden), um Satelliten-Nexii errichten zu können.

Zur eigentlichen Rundentaktik: 

Es ist richtig, gerade zu Beginn schießen die eigenen Soldaten mies, machen wenig Schaden und sterben wie die Fliegen. Das ist die XCOM . Wie Du richtig erkannt hast, erweisen sich am Anfang die "dünnen Männer" als echte Plage, da sie selten daneben schießen und sogar volle Deckung scheinbar mühelos durchdringen. 

Dazu muss man wissen: Halbe Deckung erhöht den Verteidigungswert um 20, volle Deckung um 40. Dünne Männer haben allerdings einen sehr hohen Wert in Treffsicherheit (quasi die Alienscharfschützen!), so dass selbst volle Deckung oft nicht ausreicht. 
Daher hilft es, insbesondere am Anfang, Soldaten extra "ducken" zu lassen - erkennbar an einem "verstärkten Schild"-Icon.
Damit verdoppelt sich der Verteidungswert  - und die Schüsse der dünnen Fieslinge gehen vorbei. Allerdings neigen sie dann gerne dazu, ihre Gift-Spuck-Attacke einzusetzen - weniger schön, aber die Vergiftung kann schnell mit einem Medikit behoben werden.

Später im Spiel sind die Soldaten dank entsprechender (Rüstungs)upgrades sowieso immun gegen die Giftwirkung und spätestens ab Verfügbarkeit der Laserwaffen sehen dünne Männer eigentlich kein Land mehr. 

Sehr hilfreich sind meines Erachtens mindestens zwei Scharfschützen, die über die Fähigkeit "Truppsicht" verfügen - sofern es eine freie Schusslinie gibt, können sie über die ganze Karte feuern (eine erhöhte Position ist dazu sehr hilfreich, insbesondere in Verbindung mit "echt guter Boden").

Wie Peter weiter oben schon geschrieben hat, das Spiel ist auf "klassisch" nur in den ersten 2-3 Spielmonaten schwer, danach wird's deutlich einfacher.

Zum Schluss noch ein kleiner ProTipp: Es kann sich auszahlen, im späteren Spielverlauf darauf zu verzichten, einen Kontinent komplett mit Satelliten abzudecken - idealerweise einen solchen, bei dem sowieso schon ein Land den Rat verlassen hat. Denn dort finden weiterhin Entführungen statt, es kann sehr lohnend sein, diese zu "farmen", ohne Gefahr zu laufen, weitere Länder zu verlieren.

ProTipp #2: Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, Südamerika so bald wie möglich komplett mit Satelliten abdecken - denn es besteht aus gerade einmal 2 Ländern und der Bonus, Sofortverhör und -autopsie, spart jede Menge Forschungszeit. Außerdem kann es hilfreich sein, den eigenen "Startkontinent" ein wenig stiefmütterlich zu behandeln - da der Kontinentalbonus nicht verloren geht, wenn ein Land dort aus dem Rat austritt.

Ansonsten gilt: Übung macht den Meister, ich werde mir demnächst mal den "unmöglichen" Modus zur Brust nehmen,


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2014)

sammeln schrieb:


> [*]Ich habe das Game auf meiner SSD liegen und seit ich das Addon drauf habe, dauert es trotzdem etwa ~10Sek. bis ein Spielstand angelegt ist (Nicht Quicksave, sondern der richtige Spielstand). Mit dem Urspiel alleine ging das in einer halben Sekunde. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte und ob man das beschleunigen kann?


 vermutlich wird wegen des AddOn enfach mehr an Daten zuerst zusammengefasst, und die Dauer hat dann am Ende nichts mit der SSD zu tun, sondern mit dem "Herstellen" des Spieltandes. Denn der Spielstand ist garantiert keine 2GB groß (10 Sekunden bei 200MB/s Schreibspeed einer durchschnittlichen SSD wären ja schon 2GB), oder?


.


> Warum kann ein Teammitglied, das auf dem Dach sitzt (Sniper), verdammt noch mal nicht die Aliens beschießen, die direkt unter ihm auf der Straße (Nicht im Haus) stehen?


 Weil der Winkel zu schlecht ist. Wenn Du im 2 Stock und dann auch noh ein bisschen "hinten" stehst, damit DU nicht völlig blank am Rand des Daches stehst, und dann einer "unter" Dir an der Hauswand steht, müsstest Du dich schon sehr weit runterbeugen, um den zu sehen. Und ein Schuss wäre in so eine Position auch sehr schwer, ohne dass man vom Dach fällt  klar: rein logisch würde das schon gehen, wenn es sein muss, aber das gehört halt auch zu den Spielregeln dazu, denn die grafische Darstellung ist bei so einem rundenbasierten Games ja auch immer ein bisschen "symbolisch".


----------



## sammeln (5. Januar 2014)

Ui plötzlich doch heftige Resonanz, vielen Dank für die vielen ausgiebigen und zumeist hiflreichen Antworten. *verbeugt sich*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist imho immens wichtig, dass man sofort zu Beginn ein weiteres Satellitenkontrollzentrum (SKZ) in Auftrag gibt, idealerweise neben dem ersten, um vom Verbundbonus zu profitieren.


Da ich schon intensiv gezockt hab weiß ich das natürlich. 
Allerdings benötigt ein SKZ auf Klassisch 10 Ingis und man hat am Anfang nur 5. Wenn man also kein Glück mit den Missionen hat, bei denen es zusätzliche Ingis gibt, muss man erst mal einen Monat oder länger warten, bis man überhaupt erst mal ein neues SKZ bauen kann. Das wiederum dauert dann 28 Tage bis es fertig ist, dann brauchen die Satelliten nochmals 20 Tage, bis dahin sind mindestens 3 Länder weg, das kann man kaum verhindern, also wie zum Henker schafft ihr es dann? Ladet ihr am Anfang so lange neu, bis die Entführungen so kommen dass es euch passt?


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zusätzlich bestellt man gleich weitere Satelliten in der Werkstatt.


EINEN kann man noch kaufen, dann ist erstmal Ende für lange Zeit.

Und dann bekomme ich frecherweise auch immer noch so verlockende Angebote von Ländern, die mir 200$ oder Ingis/Wissenschaftler für einen Satelliten extra anbieten, da wird man dann schon auch mal schwach, wo man am Anfang pro Monat gerade mal 150$ Einnahmen hat.
Am schlimmsten sind diese Angebote, wenn das erste SKZ gerade noch im Bau ist und man genau weiß, dass man es zeitlich nicht mehr schaffen kann, es zu erfüllen.

EDITH meint: Ich weiß jetzt wo das Problem liegt: Ich hatte die Option Marathon gewählt, bei dieser Option dauert alles doppelt so lange, da aber anscheinend die Entführungen trotzdem genauso oft stattfinden, steigt der Paniklevel genausoschnell und man kommt zeitlich einfach nicht mehr hinterher.
Ich habe nochmal ein neues Spiel ohne diese Option gestartet und nun ist es kein Problem mehr.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten Entführungen stattfinden, ist es wichtig, die Länder auszuwählen, die entweder Geld, oder Ingenieure als Belohnung anbieten.
> Geld erklärt sich von selbst, die Ingenieure sind wichtig, um a)  Produktionskosten zu senken und b) die Mindestanforderungen für  bestimmte Projekte, wie z. B. weitere SKZ, oder später Nexii, zu  erfüllen.
> Forscher kann man zu Beginn erst einmal vernachlässigen, neue Rekruten  sind meistens völlig überflüssig - es kann jedoch aus strategischen  Gründen erforderlich sein, genau eine solche Mission anzunehmen, da  ansonsten der ganze Kontinent in Panik abdriftet - immer die Paniklevels  im Lagezentrum im Auge behalten.


meistens kann ich da nicht frei wählen, ich muss das Land nehmen, auf dessen Kontinent eine Panik droht, wenn ich es nicht wählen würde. Wenn ich frei entscheiden könnte würde ich nur Techniker>Wissenschaftler>Geld>Rekruten wählen ist doch klar, zumindest bis ich genug Ingis und Wissenschaftler habe.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei der Forschung sollte man zu Beginn darauf abzielen, so schnell wie möglich den "Alien-Nav-Computer" zu erforschen (dazu muss erst ein intakter Computer aus einem UFO geborgen werden), um Satelliten-Nexii errichten zu können.


Bevor man den Flugcomuter hat, hat man meist zuerst die Energiequelle, die ich ebenso wichtig finde, um effektivere Kraftwerke schon für im Spiel bauen zu können. Aber gerade am Anfang dauert das forschen noch eeeeewig, also für die Energiequelle brauche ich derzeit ca. einen Monat.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie Du richtig erkannt hast, erweisen sich am Anfang die "dünnen Männer" als echte Plage, da sie selten daneben schießen und sogar volle Deckung scheinbar mühelos durchdringen.
> Dazu muss man wissen: Halbe Deckung erhöht den Verteidigungswert um 20,  volle Deckung um 40. Dünne Männer haben allerdings einen sehr hohen Wert  in Treffsicherheit (quasi die Alienscharfschützen!), so dass selbst  volle Deckung oft nicht ausreicht.
> Daher hilft es, insbesondere am Anfang, Soldaten extra "ducken" zu lassen - erkennbar an einem "verstärkten Schild"-Icon.
> Damit verdoppelt sich der Verteidungswert  - und die Schüsse der dünnen Fieslinge gehen vorbei.


Mir kommt es so vor, als ob die Treffsicherheit nochmals höher in Klassisch ist. Das gefällt mir nicht gut, damit das Spiel schwerer zu machen. Vor allem finde ich nicht richtig, dass die ZUSÄTZLICH damit einen so extrem hohen Schaden machen, wie gesagt immer 5-12(Kritisch), das heißt 90% der Schüsse killen sofort einen meiner Soldaten. Das macht so einfach keinen Spaß.
Aber ok, ich versuche es mal mit in Deckung gehen, aber irgendwann muss ich ja auch mal schießen...



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Allerdings neigen sie dann gerne dazu, ihre Gift-Spuck-Attacke einzusetzen - weniger schön, aber die Vergiftung kann schnell mit einem Medikit behoben werden.


Ja das Gift ist noch handelbar, aber nervig.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich sind meines Erachtens mindestens zwei Scharfschützen, die über die Fähigkeit "Truppsicht" verfügen - sofern es eine freie Schusslinie gibt, können sie über die ganze Karte feuern (eine erhöhte Position ist dazu sehr hilfreich, insbesondere in Verbindung mit "echt guter Boden").


Ja? Ich habe aus meinen vorherigen Spielen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die, gerade wenn sie auf Dächern sitzen nicht schießen können, weil die Aliens immer in Gebäuden drinne sind und somit die meiste Zeit nutzlos rumhocken.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie Peter weiter oben schon geschrieben hat, das Spiel ist auf "klassisch" nur in den ersten 2-3 Spielmonaten schwer, danach wird's deutlich einfacher.


Na also ich bin gerade im 3. Monat, das SKZ ist fast fertig und ich seh kein Land, es macht keinen Spaß. Ich muss mir das nochmal gut überlegen ob ich mir einen erneuten Versuch antun möchte... 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein kleiner ProTipp: Es kann sich auszahlen, im späteren Spielverlauf darauf zu verzichten, einen Kontinent komplett mit Satelliten abzudecken - idealerweise einen solchen, bei dem sowieso schon ein Land den Rat verlassen hat. Denn dort finden weiterhin Entführungen statt, es kann sehr lohnend sein, diese zu "farmen", ohne Gefahr zu laufen, weitere Länder zu verlieren.
> 
> ProTipp #2: Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, Südamerika so bald wie möglich komplett mit Satelliten abdecken - denn es besteht aus gerade einmal 2 Ländern und der Bonus, Sofortverhör und -autopsie, spart jede Menge Forschungszeit. Außerdem kann es hilfreich sein, den eigenen "Startkontinent" ein wenig stiefmütterlich zu behandeln - da der Kontinentalbonus nicht verloren geht, wenn ein Land dort aus dem Rat austritt.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: Übung macht den Meister, ich werde mir demnächst mal den "unmöglichen" Modus zur Brust nehmen,


 Danke für die Tipps.
Unmöglich...nee dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade, haha. Habe noch viele andere Spiele die mir auch viel Spass machen^^
Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.



Herbboy schrieb:


> vermutlich wird wegen des AddOn enfach mehr an  Daten zuerst zusammengefasst, und die Dauer hat dann am Ende nichts mit  der SSD zu tun, sondern mit dem "Herstellen" des Spieltandes. Denn der  Spielstand ist garantiert keine 2GB groß (10 Sekunden bei 200MB/s  Schreibspeed einer durchschnittlichen SSD wären ja schon 2GB), oder?


Also ich würde sagen, einfach schlecht programmiert, sorry, denn das Addon bringt nur ein paar zusätzliche Optionen. Eine Erhöhung des Aufwandes um den Faktor zehn kann ich mir einfach beim besten Willen nicht logisch erklären. Daten zusammenfassen mit einem Core-i5 plus superschnellem Ram soll zehn Sekunden dauern? Naja, ich fürchte, wir müssen uns leider damit abfinden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Weil der Winkel zu schlecht ist. Wenn Du im 2 Stock und dann auch noh  ein bisschen "hinten" stehst, damit DU nicht völlig blank am Rand des  Daches stehst, und dann einer "unter" Dir an der Hauswand steht,  müsstest Du dich schon sehr weit runterbeugen, um den zu sehen. Und ein  Schuss wäre in so eine Position auch sehr schwer, ohne dass man vom Dach  fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, auch hier ist das einfach Spielmechanik die wenig mit Logik zu tun  hat. Dafür kann man an anderer Stelle durch Wände schießen etc. Wie oft  schon dachte ich, obwohl einer der Gegner auf Feldposten steht, kann  ich mich ja außerhalb der Sichtlinie trotzdem bewegen. Und plötzlich  feuert der dann doch. Ist halt imho doch nur an dieser Stelle ein leider  schlecht programmierter Algorithmus.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Januar 2014)

sammeln schrieb:


> Da ich schon intensiv gezockt hab weiß ich das natürlich.
> Allerdings benötigt ein SKZ auf Klassisch 10 Ingis und man hat am Anfang nur 5. Wenn man also kein Glück mit den Missionen hat, bei denen es zusätzliche Ingis gibt, muss man erst mal einen Monat oder länger warten, bis man überhaupt erst mal ein neues SKZ bauen kann. Das wiederum dauert dann 28 Tage bis es fertig ist, dann brauchen die Satelliten nochmals 10 Tage, bis dahin sind mindestens 3 Länder weg, das kann man kaum verhindern, also wie zum Henker schafft ihr es dann? Ladet ihr am Anfang so lange neu, bis die Entführungen so kommen dass es euch passt?



Ich habe eben nochmal meine Spielstände aus der Anfangsphase aus meinem letzten "Classic"-Run gecheckt. Ja, Du hast recht, das erste SKZ habe ich nur deswegen im bereits im ersten Monat in Auftrag geben können, weil ich durch eine Ratsmission 2 zusätzliche Ingenieure bekommen habe - zusätzlich zu den 4, die mir die erste Entführungsmission eingebracht hat. Die Satelliten (3 Stück) hatte ich erst dann in Auftrag gegeben, als ich bereits 9 Ings hatte - der Rabatt hilft gerade am Anfang. Es ist anscheinend auch immer ein bisschen Glückssache, aber gerade bei den Entführungsmissionen hatte ich anfangs immer auch Ingenieure im Angebot.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, nach ein paar Entführungen ist man natürlich nicht mehr wirklich frei in der Entscheidung, aber bei den ersten drei kann man meiner Meinung nach schon noch frei die Belohnung wählen.

Solltest Du am Anfang große Probleme haben, Ingenieure zu rekrutieren, solltest Du eine Werkstatt bauen, da diese die Anzahlt der Ings auf einen Schlag um 5 erhöht. Diese kann ab sechs Ings (glaub ich) errichtet werden. Ist aber gerade zu Beginn nicht ganz billig; daher empfiehlt sich diese Strategie eigentlich nur dann, wenn man Europa als Startkontinent gewählt hat (50% Rabatt auf Werkstätten und Labore)

Den Alien-Nav-Computer erhältst Du eigentlich zusammen mit der Energiequelle, wenn Du Dein erstes UFO gestürmt hast (und das Ding nicht aus Versehen in die Luft gejagt hast).

Auf "normal" habe ich das "Extra-Ducken" auch immer vernachlässigt, aber ab "klassisch" ist es z.T. überlebensnotwenig - man bewegt sich von Deckung zu Deckung (immer vorausgesetzt, dass keine Aliens auf Feldposten sind ODER ein Sturmsoldat bereits über "blitzschnelle Reflexe" verfügt) und beendet seinen Zug mit ducken, anstatt zu schießen. Irgendwann ist man selbst in einer guten Schussposition - oder in der Lage, das Problem mit Hilfe einer Granate zu lösen.


----------



## sammeln (6. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Den Alien-Nav-Computer erhältst Du eigentlich zusammen mit der Energiequelle, wenn Du Dein erstes UFO gestürmt hast (und das Ding nicht aus Versehen in die Luft gejagt hast).


 Ja stimmt, aber es gibt noch einen Zufallsfaktor. Man kann ganz vorsichtig sein und trotzdem können die Teile beschädigt sein.

Gerade zu Beginn muss man schon viel Glück haben oder erneut laden um die zusätzlichen Ingies zu erhalten. Und da wirkt es sich auch noch ganz erheblich aus.
Aber wie ich oben im Edit bereits geschrieben habe, seitdem ich die Option Marathon ausgeschaltet habe, habe ich keine größeren Probleme mehr. Marathon ist ein extremer Schwierigkeitsgrad- erhöher, sorgt es nämlich dafür, dass alles länger dauert zu forschen, zu bauen und auch die Soldaten erholen sich auch nur sehr langsam (~7 Tage pro erlittenem Schadenspunkt)


----------

